# Oh how the Democrats are screwed !



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Apr 24, 2019)

nononono said:


>


At least share your work up on your various conspiracies.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 261421, member: 2987"

At least share your work up on your various conspiracies.

/QUOTE

*You did a very good " Job " of proving my point why you're screwed.*

*Time for you to jump.....*

*




*


----------

